# Alberta clipper come on Down



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

C.R. Iowa looks like you guys may get 3"-4" the Big DM area 1"-3" hoping for the more like 3"er side if it does, then the second half of this year might and I say might pan out. that's if we get it, KCCI saying 1 by friday late and another 1 to 2 more over the overnight!!! NOAA saying 0.9 friday afternoon 0.9 late and 0.3 saterday early morning, but they where way off last tuesday!!


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh well :realmad: We only got 1.5" but everyone was out plowing so I went out too. Feel bad about plowing only a 1.5" but seeing everyone else do it makes me feel better. This was Push # 5 for us, hope we get 1 or 2 more yet.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

This is what the clipper left us. Enought to go out and play possibly for the last time. I noticed rain is in the future!:crying:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

only 1.8" in the big DM had to go out and plow four of my 7 jobs, 3 of them bacause of the drifting.have one townhome development in waukee that had two foot drifts I got stuck on another job so I did not get any pic's of it, Kind of mad at myself for that one.:realmad:


----------

